# Barron in aluminum-Bronze alloy - 2



## Stick Rounder (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello!! Here is the second Bronze-Aluminum Barron Pen, I sent the first one to my buddy in Atlanta. Still working on the photo thing. This is to prove that the first one was not just dumb luck. Any comments or critiques are welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome pen there Doug.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2009)

I like it ! Nice looking pen .


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2009)

Stick Rounder said:


> Hello!! Here is the second Bronze-Aluminum Barron Pen, I sent the first one to my buddy in Atlanta. Still working on the photo thing. This is to prove that the first one was not just dumb luck. Any comments or critiques are welcome. Thanks for looking.



Doug

I just ordered some of this stuff after looking at your first photo. Is there any do's and don'ts with turning this material???  How did you finish it???  I see you left it abit on the matt looking side. I like this look because it may hide the fingerprints better. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic from over here too!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job on this one too Doug .


----------



## Archerpens (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd like to see a third pictured project, since the first TWO might just be dumb luck.

                                     (kidding)

I've never seen these blanks on the sites I buy from.... I'm almost afraid to ask what they cost. If You don't mind, please tell me a good source. You did a great job on that pen! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 4, 2009)

That's nice, Doug! I like it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 5, 2009)

Very, very nice. Good work.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 5, 2009)

Archerpens said:


> I'd like to see a third pictured project, since the first TWO might just be dumb luck.
> 
> (kidding)
> 
> I've never seen these blanks on the sites I buy from.... I'm almost afraid to ask what they cost. If You don't mind, please tell me a good source. You did a great job on that pen! Thanks for sharing the picture.


 
Bought the metal on line at www.speedymetals.com used cobalt bits to bore out the 3/4" round bar.  Glued in my tubes with epoxy.


----------

